
Silicon Valley/NSA revolving door: Deeper than you think. - chrbutler
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2013/06/20/silicon_valley_nsa_revolving_door_deeper_than_you_think.html
======
anigbrowl
This ought not to be a surprise to anyone who has read Steve Blank's stuff on
the history of SV.

